

Show HN: Move Loot Moving Services – how can we make it more magical? - wmbobbitt
https://www.moveloot.com/sf/moving_services

======
smt88
My friend just tried Bellhops. Her experience was bad. The movers were clearly
not professionals, so even though their hourly rate was low, they were more
expensive than a local moving service.

The takeaway is this: be like Uber by having aggressive, two-way ratings
(clients rate movers; movers rate clients) and be willing to blacklist people
who abuse the service or fail to provide a good customer experience.

